# fabricar engranajes para robot



## naxox

Se que mi pregunta esta mas orientada mas a la mecánica pero si alguien puede responderla se lo agradesco....

necesito fabricar engranajes para un proyecto, he buscado por la web y he encontrado tutoriales que te explican muy poco sobre el tema y al final te dejan con mas dudas.

si alguien supiese como FABRICAR engranajes plásticos que me guie por favor...


----------



## Marcelo

Hacer los engranes no es lo más fácil. Lo que yo hago es desarmar cuantas impresoras, unidades de CD, floppies, etc. que dañadas encuentre y de allí obtengo una colección bastante grande de engranajes, poleas, correderas, correas, ejes, etc. y es lo que uso para inventarme algo.

Para construirte los engranajes necesitas un torno que tenga el accesorio para eso, además del material en bruto (aluminio, bronce, nylon, teflón, etc.) También puedes buscarte un tornero y ver que tiene ya hecho en su caja de desechos pues mandarlo a hacer no creo que sea económico. También te puedes comprar juguetes para desarmarlos y sacarle los motores y engranajes.

Si te metes en eBay y colocas "Toy Gears" o "Toy Gears for Sale" en un buscador, vas a encontrar un montón de cosas útiles para robotica a la venta. También puedes visitar tiendas de aeromodelismo o automodelismo a control remoto, en los repuestos verás montones de engranajes.

Ahora, si lo tienes que hacer vas a tener que ir con un tornero...


----------



## jligual

naxox, si quieres fabricar, es un poco mas complicado por el herramental y maquinaria que te hace falta, pero si solo necesitas piezas, yo suelo pedirlas en microlog, Madrid, es una web dedicada a la enseñanza y tiene unas maravillas de sinfines, piñones, plastico, laton, etc.


Yo ya lles hice un par de pedidos y me han demostrado ser serios, un saludo


----------



## sandman

Anda a una torneria que ahi te los van a hacer y hacelos de aluminio mejor que de plastico


----------



## Vegetal Digital

Se me ocurre que con plomo podes hacer algo, fundirlo es facil yo lo he hecho, tendrias que hacer los moldes que soporten esa temperatura.
Saludos


----------



## hammer_go

Maquinar un engrane en bastante difícil, ya que necesitas herramienta muy especializada (frezadora, cabezal divisor, cortadores,etc.), y tienes que calcular las dimensiones y el material, pero por suerte existen engranes estandar, te recomiendo que busques un catalogo, ya que de otra forma,es muy difícil.
Lo del plomo no es buena idea, ya que además de ser tóxico, es un materíal frágil que no soporta fatiga, y además es muy denso por lo que el peso sería un factor a considerar.


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ

Ciertamente, como todos opinan  fabricar  un engrane  resulta sumamente complicado. Por  experiencia te lo digo. y tengo un mini torno. y finalmente  fabrique 2 engranes. después de liriar con la teoria, ( centro, grados por dientes, diámetro externo, diámetro interno  calculo de superficie de rozamiento de cada diente, proporción de cada diente con su contraparte, y algunos detalles mas.) ya manos a la obra  el tallado de cada diente, abansar el torno con precisión tantas veces como dientes ( en mi caso como 50) y finalmente el resultado,  un acople  de regular a malo. y un pequeñísimo error de calculo dando un diente un poco mas angosto con el que finalmente se fue al trasto la trasmicion.  

En resumen: trata de buscar  y adaptar  engranajes  ya  hechos.   otra buena opción con buena proporción de reducción y potencia  esta en los carros montables para  niños.   

puedes encontrar en los sitios de reparación  o refacciones.  

Saludos.


----------



## jesus_lomor

Con Torno???..... .. hace algún tiempo hice un mandril en un torno, que iba en una fresadora, y ela el que permitía y mediante unos aditamentos, sujetar un disco de metal para cortarlos, y formar asi un engrane.. pero en la Fresadora!... no en torno.. eso es nuevo para mi


----------



## 300 KVA

coincido con todos, un engrane no sólo es dificil de dibujar (tiene una geometría muy dificil), calcular y formar, también necesitas materiales especiales (nylamid si quieres plastico, bronces o acero) y luego en algunos casos tratamientos especiales como templado para que duren.

errores de medición que son perdonables en otras cosas son fatales en engranes.


----------



## Daniel.more

como esto va de robótica, y ami me gusta dar ideas que veo en el día a día funcionando por hay.... diré que la semana pasada vi un robot casero, trabajando en una fabrica de bloques, bruto como el solo, y con una fuerza sorprendente, la novedad es que los motores me dice el tipo que los saco de un desaguase de coches... eran motores de arranque de seat ibiza, con 4 motores de arranque unas bigas de hierro, un plc mitsubishi, un pedazo bloque de baterías recicladas de una carretilla eléctrica y poco mas "alucina"  lo que me prohibió sacarle un video, que si no lo ponia.....saludos.


----------



## Scooter

Para algo casero lo que se suele usar son los servos de modelismo que llevan mucha reducción.
Hacer la reducción a mano lo veo complicado, otra posibilidad es buscar cajas de mecano o lego tecnik que lleven reducciones según el uso.


----------



## 300 KVA

¿has probado el usar varillas roscadas y poleas?, las poleas tienen perdidas mayores a los engranes pero son mucho más baratas y fáciles de hacer (aquí yo usaría fibra de vidrio deshebrada y un molde de silicón), y las varillas roscadas las compras en una ferretera con sus respectivas tuercas.

en cuanto a la fabricación de engranes hay dos tecnicas para el plastico, inyección (fuera del alcance de cualquiera que no tenga el dinero de Bill Gates o Jay Leno para comprar juguetes), y el tallado, donde compras un bloque de nylamid (de nuevo este !$&·$% plástico porque es de los pocos que se pueden maquinar y aguantan lo suficiente) y una fresadora con una cabeza especial para hacer engranes la persona que me dijo esto no sabía si se necesitaba una cabeza para cada tamaño de engrane o nada más para cada paso, lo que requiere una fresadora (cara) y un equípo especializado.

También vi en alguna ocasión un sistema ruso en el que reblandecian la cara de una barra de acero y luego le presionaban un engrane maestro, mientras ambos giraban a una velocidad controlada, lo que dejaba la cara de la barra con los dientes marcados, pero no se bien si se pueda hacer algo casero como esto.


----------



## Scooter

Los metálicos se hacen con una fresadora


----------



## banderdeker

exite alguna formula para calcular el tamaño de los discos de engranage? y calcular los giros para determinado movimiento?. o para saber las relaciones afin de aprovechar el torque o velocidad del motor?


----------



## Scooter

Si que existen, solo que yo no las conozco.

Lo básico es sencillo; la relación entre el número de dientes te da la reducción/ampliación de velocidad/par
Pero hay mas detalles; módulo del diente y un largo etcétera que solo me suena de oídas.


----------



## Fogonazo

banderdeker dijo:


> exite alguna formula para calcular el tamaño de los discos de engranage? y calcular los giros para determinado movimiento?. o para saber las relaciones afin de aprovechar el torque o velocidad del motor?



RPM(Impulsor) * Cant. Dientes Engranaje Impulsor = RPM(Impulsado) * Cant. Dientes Engranaje Impulsado

Además de esta relación hay que considerar el *"Módulo"* del juego de engranajes para que puedan acoplar uno con otro


----------



## Dario

el otro dia en youtube, me entere de un programa online para diseñar egranajes, miren.
enlace del programa: http://woodgears.ca/gear/howto.html


----------



## Fogonazo

D@rio dijo:


> el otro dia en youtube, me entere de un programa online para diseñar egranajes, miren.
> enlace del programa: http://woodgears.ca/gear/howto.html
> 
> http://youtu.be/oNuhr3htNWs



! ! Hay que emplear el Buscador del Foro ¡ ¡ 

*Engranajes*


----------



## Eduardo

Las máquinas para tallado de engranajes se llaman "creadoras". Es un proceso lento, de precisión , que necesita toda una puesta a punto y a veces fabricar útiles de sujeción  ==> Hoy en Argentina te cobran entre 1000$ y 2000$ "por empezar" . Es decir, si necesitás *uno solo* sencillito microscópico ==> 1000 mangos.
Claro que cuando se necesitan engranajes simples pero como en su aplicación hacen poca fuerza y las tolerancias son amplias, algunos te los mecanizan en Delrin (un plástico duro) y el precio es menor, pero barato NUNCA.

Lo que se vé en Internet son soluciones DIY con plantillas. Si alguno quiere probar sus habilidades como artesano, además de las soluciones online se puede usar un CAD + plugin de engranajes.
Ejemplo: Solidworks (CAD) + GearTrax (el que te dibuja el perfil)


----------



## Dario

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! ! Hay que emplear el Buscador del Foro ¡ ¡
> 
> *Engranajes*



 jeje... nunca busque


----------



## Fogonazo

Debido a mi trabajo y lo complicado que se puede tornar conseguir engranajes originales (Importados), suelo mandar a fabricar engranajes y como dice Eduardo son de Delrin, eventualmente acero, bronce o aluminio, pero siempre de tamaños chicos, nunca mayores a unos 45mm de diámetro y unos 80 dientes.

Mi "Engranajero" me cobra unos 100$ (C/U) por esto, siempre y cuando tenga la "creadora" correspondiente a ese módulo que es la fresa que talla el cilindro del futuro engranaje. En caso contrario me echa del local. 
En caso de necesitar una cierta cantidad, el precio por unidad baja sustancialmente.







*Creadora*​


Algo sobre los *engranajes* y sus datos.


----------



## Dario

muy buen aporte fogo


----------



## Fogonazo

En esta parte oscura, siniestra y casi desconocida del Foro hay direcciones de chatarreros de electrónica, mecanismos. válvulas, motores y mucha de esa "Basura" *! ! ! ! Que nos encanta ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡* 

*! Enjoy It ¡*


http://witronica.com/tabla_surplus


----------



## NarXEh

Buenas! 

Excelente aporte muchachos! Ya tengo ganas hace rato de hacerme una de estas 

http://woodgears.ca/reader/bike.html

Saludos!


----------

